# how many people think bruce lee is still alive ...



## GHETTO NINJA

wouldnt tha be something :whip1:


----------



## MA-Caver

GHETTO NINJA said:


> wouldnt tha be something :whip1:


 Bruce Lee is alive alright, living alongside Elvis, Jim Morrison and a host of others on a secret island somewhere in the pacific where all are continuing their respective crafts, making improvements or new writings, and sending them along to select people around the world.


----------



## GHETTO NINJA

i thought i seen him at yoshinoya :angel:


----------



## Steve

Brandon Lee got into acting when Bruce contacted him.  Bruce needed money, so Brandon worked in Hollywood for long enough to cash in on a major production and then faked his own death so that he could join his dad.  It's true.  I heard it from a guy who worked with the key grip on the set of the Crow 2, where he talked with that girl who was in the first Crow.  She was totally in on the hoax.


----------



## Carol

Yeah.  Its amazing how people come back, even when you think they are dead and gone.


----------



## Gordon Nore

Carol said:


> Yeah.  Its amazing how people come back, even when you think they are dead and gone.



I hear Bruce is gonna return from pretending to be dead... because Michael Jackson is totally creeping him out.


----------



## kaizasosei

I wouldn't doubt they cloned him in indonesia...

Who knows, maybe he's at a kebabstand in the chunking mansion right now.

A funny clip a buddy of mine posted a while ago. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTF9EWiZXGY&feature=player_embedded# 

j


----------



## grydth

In the modern environment, people will believe _anything._


----------



## ap Oweyn

Two.

They're both wrong.


----------



## MA-Caver

I knew that Ping Pong video wasn't faked!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Of course Bruce is still alive.... I've got the pictures


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

hmmm...he looks like he could still take me


----------



## Franc0

Bruce Lee WAS still alive recently, but Chuck Norris found out, got so pissed off because he was fooled and roundhouse kicked him to death!


Franco


----------



## simplicity

Yea, *Jim Morrison & BL are smoking hash on a lost Island    *LMAO!!!  (o_0)


----------



## Joab

I've heard this one before back in the seventies. I think he's dead and buried.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

masterfinger said:


> Bruce Lee WAS still alive recently, but Chuck Norris found out, got so pissed off because he was fooled and roundhouse kicked him to death!
> 
> 
> Franco


 
Fallacy!

Chuck Norris cannot be fooled.


----------



## Drac

I think it was in one of the early In Search Of shows that left the viewer with the impression that Bruce was still alive but in hiding...


----------



## Cirdan

It does not matter if Bruce is dead or not.. he can just give God a quick beating with his nunchaku and force him to ressurect him any time he wants.

(edit) By the way, I saw a funny discussion on another forum where a guy claimed the Undertaker would beat the **** out of Bruce in a real fight. What do you think?


----------



## kaizasosei

God is so amazing to take that ****.


----------



## K831

MA-Caver said:


> Bruce Lee is alive alright, living alongside Elvis, Jim Morrison and a host of others on a secret island somewhere in the pacific where all are continuing their respective crafts, making improvements or new writings, and sending them along to select people around the world.


 
We now know them as "the others".


----------



## Harald

He's alive and reported to make his comeback at UFC 150 in the fight of the century against some "Hickson" dude from South America or something.

At least that's what I think I read at the kindergarten of mixed martial arts forums, Sherdog.com.


----------



## Gruenewald

Cirdan said:


> It does not matter if Bruce is dead or not.. he can just give God a quick beating with his nunchaku and force him to ressurect him any time he wants.
> 
> (edit) By the way, I saw a funny discussion on another forum where *a guy claimed the Undertaker would beat the **** out of Bruce in a real fight*. What do you think?


I almost burst out laughing irl


----------

